# Self Parking Cars coming to BWI airport



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Imagine arriving at the airport, unloading luggage at the curb, and then sending a vehicle to park itself instead of spending time hunting for a spot in the nether reaches of long-term parking. That's one scenario Steer is currently piloting in a project at Baltimore-Washington International Thurgood Marshall Airport in Maryland.

http://www.autonews.com/article/20181027/OEM06/181029781/steer-self-driving-parking?itx%5Bidio%5D=5926341&ito=792&itq=3b588521-4938-479b-8efa-cd5c79fdfd46


  








Seven77 said:


> Imagine arriving at the airport, unloading luggage at the curb, and then sending a vehicle to park itself instead of spending time hunting for a spot in the nether reaches of long-term parking. That's one scenario Steer is currently piloting in a project at Baltimore-Washington International Thurgood Marshall Airport in Maryland.
> 
> http://www.autonews.com/article/20181027/OEM06/181029781/steer-self-driving-parking?itx%5Bidio%5D=5926341&ito=792&itq=3b588521-4938-479b-8efa-cd5c79fdfd46


Stupid is as stupid does
We don't they understand technology has No place in our society
Give me an ol'paint and divining rod and I'll build the future.

Heck, I'm an uber driver, I know ! I live in the trenches of life


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

So we went from car driving human to the airport while the vehicle needs no input from the driver and will drive itself to now self driven in a small area most likely flooded with sensors to safely guide the car to it's own parking.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Can't wait to hear when one of those puppies somehow finds its parking space on the tarmac.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

btw, this account was started on friday. this guy is likely a paid boober shill or just another alt account from another shill around these parts. boober is trying to change the public discourse and sentiment online to improve their image before attempting (and likely failing) at going public.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

That's right Zap and @


heynow321 said:


> btw, this account was started on friday. this guy is likely a paid boober shill or just another alt account from another shill around these parts. boober is trying to change the public discourse and sentiment online to improve their image before attempting (and likely failing) at going public.


heynow321 spouts off @ everyone that disagrees with his "views", Shouting paid boober !!and troll!! Sad
If can't handle another opinion, Click ignore on my profile


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> That's right Zap and @
> 
> heynow321 spouts off @ everyone that disagrees with his narrow views, Shouting paid boober !!and troll!! Sad
> U can't handle the heat? Click ignore on my profile


hey bro, you still haven't responded about your claim of aws being 75% of amzn's revenue. when are you going to do that?


----------

